# I have hard white dots on my driftwood/glass



## Herbicide

This is the only thing I have trouble with in my aquarium these days. 
They are little white bumps, about the size of the head of a pin (not the pointy end). They are hard and white and hollow. When I scrape them off they are just a round shell-like thing. They first started showing up after I went on vacation one time, and at first I thought they were weird calcium deposits. But they multiply every time I go away for a week and my tank gets a little dirty. At first they were only on the crevices on the driftwood I have in there, but now I'm finding them in clusters of 3-5 on the heater, filter and glass. I didn't really have a problem with them when they were just on the driftwood, but now I actually have to razor-blade them off the glass as if they were algae (I can just pick them off with my fingernails, but it leaves a little footprint on the glass)

Does anyone have any idea what these might be? I'm having trouble with search engines because, well, "white things in aquarium" could be anything. :roll:


----------



## kitten_penang

try parasites or they just could be snails


----------



## Romad

Snail eggs?? Any snails past or present or new plants in the tank?


----------



## Herbicide

I know they aren't snails, and I'm like 98% sure they aren't snail eggs. Fist of all, snail eggs are squishy. These are hard. Also, if they were snail eggs, they would have hatched by now. I'm pretty sure they are not parasites because they aren't on the fish, and the fish are just fine. All I have are a zebra snail and a red spotted snail. The I made the people at my lfs promise me the snails would not breed in my tank. Plus, they were in there for months before the white bumps appeared.


----------



## fish joey

I get those white spots also , mine appear over night and go away after the lights have been on strange...some times they linger on the sides but I cant say what the heck it is or if its harmful


----------



## Herbicide

Mine don't move or disappear though...


----------



## kitten_penang

protein buildups maybe?


----------



## Herbicide

That sounds more like what these might be. 
How do you get those?


----------



## kitten_penang

all tanks have them. excess nutrients i guess. you could use a protein skimmer maybe it will go away.


----------



## Herbicide

Hey everyone, the spots are getting worse and so I tried searching around again. I finally figured out what they are! They are nerite snail eggs. It makes so much sense now. I didn't think they were snail eggs, because they never hatch, and it's because the eggs don't hatch in fresh water. That's also why they apear more when my tank is dirty, the snails have more to eat. Now that I know what they are I might be able to deal with them better.
I have one zebra snail and one red spotted snail, and I'm not sure if they're both doing it or just one of them is laying, but it is so nice to finally have the mystery solved.


----------



## Romad

Glad you finally figured it out. Good luck getting rid of them.


----------

